# Low Profile On-Wall Main Speakers ?



## zooba72 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone - I'm new to these forums and looking for some suggestions. I recently ran speaker wire to my dining room and I'm looking for an Wall mount speaker. Since it's a dining room I would prefer it to be low profile. The room is about 12' x 15' Thank you in advance.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

A couple speakers come to mind right off the bat.

Axiom M2
http://www.axiomaudio.com/m2-on-wall-speaker

HTD SB1
http://www.htd.com/Products/Versa-Cabinet-Speakers/Versa-SB1#

What's your budget? How compact do you need them to be (aside from shallow depth)? Are you opposed to in-wall speakers?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I own these for surround duty, great speakers.

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/loudspeakers/chane-loudspeakers/A1rx-c


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The axioms Peter linked are the first ones I thought of that seem to fit the criteria. IIRC, paradigm makes some nice shallow ones as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes - Paradigm Millenia and Definitive Mythos would also fit the bill.

http://www.paradigm.com/products-current/series=millenia

http://www.definitivetech.com/products/series/mythos-xtr/


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

To throw some ideas out there.... A guy I know, took some Klipsch Heresy's and built them about 50% _into _the wall.

Simply made an opening, built some support in there and finished it so the speaker would slide in.

Wouldn't necessarily have to be a Heresy but you could perhaps use various speakers. Later in life, you decide to move.... simply slap a piece of drywall up, mud it and paint the whole room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Dumb question maybe. Why not in-wall/ceiling?


----------

